# Our Two Boys (pictures)



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

I have been trying to get a picture of our two boys, Cubbie and Mr. Frodo, together for awhile, but usually when I go to get my camera Cubbie follows me out.  Don't mind the dirty paw prints on the comforter (dumb dog!).  Yes, that is a sore on Mr. Frodo's ear.  Cubbie has been keeping it cleaned up for him.  We're going to have Mr. Frodo neutered soon, so hopefully he won't get into all those cat fights anymore. Hopefully the pictures will go in right.  Lately I have had some issues with it.  If this doesn't work, I'll try another way.  

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

Barbara that is adorable!! Can everyone post their pet pictures here too?

Your puppy looks so gentle


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

Thanks!  Yes, he is pretty gentle.  He does have a very loud, deep bark and growl though, if he hears a strange noise outside!

I would love to see everyone's pets posted here!

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

My two girls I left behind when I moved:
Felicia:







And Crystal: (caught her mid-lick)


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Cubbie is really looking good Barbara!

I posted pics of my poochies before, but don't know that I've ever put up a pic of Nova, my cat. This was about 8-9 years ago. He's 13 now, but looks the same. Still likes to lay where it's warm  He's on the arm of the couch as I type this.


----------



## fireweaver (May 2, 2008)

here's miss Sheba:




she's been with me through 3 houses, 2 degrees, 3 loves, and 12 years.  obviously, she's coming along in her age, but the meds i've got her on are doing wonders for the arthritis.  i'll miss her so much when she's gone, but she deserves her rest.

Saphellae, your kitty friends are so charming!  what happened when you moved that you had to leave them behind?

pacanis, ya gotta love that look Nova's sporting there that's all "yeah, i own the place, what of it?"


----------



## Barbara L (May 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh, all of your babies are so adorable!  

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> here's miss Sheba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in love!!!!

Sheba looks just like  a  collie I  had when I was a  child.  Lassie.  Original  name, huh?  I loved her dearly.  Unfortunately, a neighbor down the road from us poisoned her.  I don't  think I'd ever seen  my  daddy that  angry.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

What kind of arthritus meds do you have miss Sheba on, fireweaver? I like to keep up on what works well for people....
Sheltie?


----------



## fireweaver (May 2, 2008)

Katie, that EXACT thing happened to me as a child.  some jerk was peeved about new deed restrictions and went around poisoning the neighborhood dogs.  i remember being about 3 or 4 and my mother having to explain to me that some people are sick in their minds instead of their bodies.  her name was Sheba.

flash forward about 15+ years, and i'm in the animal shelter, having a look-see because we've moved out of the dorm and into a house with a yard.  there's a little sheltie, 3 cream-colored pups with her that she can't get a breather from.  so i take her out to the exercise yard (i'd volunteered there before) to let her roam.  she walked away a couple of steps, U-turned, and hopped right in my lap.  it was all over, girl was going home with me.  and the name on her card was the same as the dog that was taken from me when i was a wee one.  

pacanis, i'm a vet, so it's pretty easy for me to obtain things to try out, and to be able to judge how well they're working.  when the arthritis *first* showed up, cosequin (a glucosamine/chondroitin joint supplement) worked quite well for a year or so.  then, things got worse, and i added meloxicam (brand name is metacam), which is a really top-notch NSAID (the class of drugs like aspirin and ibuprofen).  i swear that stuff does amazing things, i've seen it cover some pretty significant post-op pain no trouble.  it's done wonders for about 2 years now, but it's time to move up again.  this last week, i added tramodol, which is a medium-weight opioid drug (same class as morphine, but not as powerful, doesn't make her sleepy).  definite results so far, but not the same magic turn-around as the meloxicam originally produced.

that's the best pic i ever took of her, shot in the back yard about a year ago.  she looks all noble there.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Thanks fireweaver.
I'm taking care of a 13 yr old Lab right now who has been on Metacam and a gluco suplement (Liquid Health Level 5000) for a year now and she is more spry than she was 5 years ago. That Metacam is definitely some amazing stuff.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Here are mine in order of when we had them. Don't have a picture of our Cocker Spaniel Hamlet, which we got at the same time as Ophelia the Springer Spaniel. They were supposed to be a pair, but Hamlet got ran over by a Taxi.
Airy, Ophelia, Lassie, Princess:


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

I LOVE furbaby photos!!!  Such a darling pair Barbara L!!!  

Saphellae.. cute kitties!!!  Beautiful coloring!

Pacanis... love the kitty stretched out on the fish tank!!!!  I love fish and have 4 tanks!!!  I want to see pics!!!!

Fireweaver.... you got fish????  I love cichlids!  And I love that photo of Sheba!!!!!!   Looks soooo soft!


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

AWE MAV!!!!  What a wonderful fur-family!!!


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

Here is my boy that passed.... Buster






A more recent pic of Binky-cat...






He is an aspiring writer...






And Boots... my fire dog!


----------



## fireweaver (May 3, 2008)

thanks, Sattie.  i do indeed have some fish: angels and platys and corys in the big tank, mollies in the little tank at work.  not too many pics of those guys, though, they swim around too fast to be photogenic most of the time!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

I am really loving Binky-cat, cute little guy!

I am worried about Princess now. When we first got her there was a lot of jealousy between her and Lassie for attention from me. That has settled down and each has thier place and are happy.
But, lately Princess has taken to growling at the kids if they try and pick her up when she is next to me. Not a problem any other time. Also, she has taken to acting 'unloved' and 'hurt' when around me demanding constant loving and attention. I don't get it, we got her from a family that spoiled her, and our biggest problem was getting her off 'human' food. They apparently fed her a lot of that, which is not good for the dog.
It feels like she has bonded with me to the point that she is developing seperation anxiety leading to severe jealousy, etc.

EDIT: I am still looking for the photo of Ophelia (the English Springer Spaniel), with her head stuck in an ice cream tub. If I can find it I will scan it in and post it.


----------



## redkitty (May 3, 2008)

Great photos of the furry loved ones!  I posted my girls photo in the family thread just now, so here's another one!  My Raisin doggy.. passed out on her favorite scooby doo blankey.


----------



## DrThunder88 (May 3, 2008)

Annie: the weasliest dog I know.







Some candid moments:


----------



## Mama (May 3, 2008)

Everyone has such adorable babies!

This is my baby, Maya


----------



## Bilby (May 3, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I am really loving Binky-cat, cute little guy!
> 
> I am worried about Princess now. When we first got her there was a lot of jealousy between her and Lassie for attention from me. That has settled down and each has thier place and are happy.
> But, lately Princess has taken to growling at the kids if they try and pick her up when she is next to me. Not a problem any other time. Also, she has taken to acting 'unloved' and 'hurt' when around me demanding constant loving and attention. I don't get it, we got her from a family that spoiled her, and our biggest problem was getting her off 'human' food. They apparently fed her a lot of that, which is not good for the dog.
> ...


 
Buddy, the change can possibly be attributed to your recent stay in hospital and even your changes in your behaviour due to your heart issues (from before the op and since). One of my cats was very stressed on one of the occasions I was hospitalised and licked his fur off the lower part of his body.  

When the dog growls at a family member though, you need to reprimand it.  If it is sitting next to you at the time, I would suggest removing the dog from you for a brief duration with a couple of words. You will probably need to go thru some retraining with the dog with positive rewards for when it does well.  I have one cat that is so possessive of me that he attacks the other cats on the bed at night.  (It is getting to the point where the last two nights he has plonked himself down on my face!!!  Can tell you that ain't going to be happening for long! LOL)  When he does that though, he gets sent from the bed and sometimes relocated to another room.  Likewise, he gets "timeout" for bad behaviour - shut in the bathroom or toilet until he meows twice.  (Lasts about two to three minutes top.) It breaks the activity, and he comes out a bit quieter so he can go and tackle something else.  (I cut him a fair bit of slack cos I think he has brain damage from a couple of car accidents he had before I got him.)

Good luck with the training though!


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Love the pic of Annie half off her bed.  As well as all the others.


----------



## miniman (May 3, 2008)

A picture of Flash.


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

I love seeing pictures of fur babies too!  They are all so precious.


----------



## TanyaK (May 3, 2008)

They're all so beautiful ! Here's my two very spoiled children.


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Buddies... I love it!
What a great pic!

Although the wheaten dog looks like he's having second thoughts about the sleeping arrangements


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

I'm LOVE LOVE LOVING the fur-family pics!!!!!  Keep em commin!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (May 3, 2008)

My avatar is my cat Annette.  She died a couple years ago.  She was Mr. Frodo's mom or aunt (can't remember--they both had babies at the same time).  I was playing with Annette and dropped my tape measure on her.  It didn't bother her a bit, and she just stayed put!  I named that picture "Seamstress Annette."

Barbara


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

Awe Barbara, sorry that Annette is no longer with you.  But it is great to have the memories of her!  I always giggle at your avatar!


----------



## DrThunder88 (May 3, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Buddies... I love it!
> What a great pic!
> 
> Although the wheaten dog looks like he's having second thoughts about the sleeping arrangements



Nothing but a little "just friends" spoon...cuddling!

Good to have dogs who are buddies.  Mine is particularly grouchy with other dogs.  I took Annie to the groomer to get her nails trimmed, and this guy walked in behind us with a large Rottie.  As I choked up on Annie's leash, the owner of the other dog said, "Oh, don't worry.  He's well trained and very friendly."

I replied, "Yeah but my dog is a jerk and she kind of looks like a chew toy."


----------



## TanyaK (May 3, 2008)

I know what you mean - Jake the Bulldog is 10 now and has calmed down a lot but when he was younger he wasn't too fond of other dogs which is why I always kept him on a leash when we walked him on the beach(still do) Problem is that such a lot of other people let their dogs run free who would then run up to our dog and cause a whole lot of stress - whenever they said - oh our dog won't bite I would say BUT OURS WILL ! ! Fortunately these days he just turns his nose up at other dogs and ignores them


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Spot on...... it's not always the dog on the leash you need to worry about.
When I first moved out here in the country I was surprised how many people let their dogs run free.  I had to say a couple times that it was not my dogs I was worried about when a loose dog came charging out of a yard up to my leashed dogs.
That's one of the reasons I hate those brace leads. I'd just as soon drop the leashes and let my dogs defend themselves if they need to, rather than having them shortleashed to each other.


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2008)

Aww, all the pics. I will post when I get home. I will shrink them, promise, so all 6 can fit!! LOL
Cubbie is getting big!!


----------



## jeninga75 (May 3, 2008)

Cute babies! Here's my kids.


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2008)

Sheba- Whippet mix in front, she's 17 now, destiney is the white one, Chuckie is the red one and Jasmine {jazz} is the pillow dog




Rebel. He lives by his name too!!




This is the baby, Molly. This is how she sits when she gets her bisuit. She is a little off. LOL


----------



## Saphellae (May 4, 2008)

Wow texas, six babies! You must be busy lol


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Wow texas, six babies! You must be busy lol


 
They are all pretty good. We have a doggie door, so, they come in and out all day. At night, they are in our room or son's room. So, they are a tiny bit spoiled 
It's fun coming home from work. Thank goodness the only one that jumps on you is the baby. She loves to hug and kiss you.
I would have a lot more if I had room and dh wouldn't kill me.


----------



## mikki (May 4, 2008)

Here's my baby(tyler) 13 years old, gettting to where he can't see or hear. Still gets around good though. He's dalmation, dobermmen mix.


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2008)

mikki said:


> Here's my baby(tyler) 13 years old, gettting to where he can't see or hear. Still gets around good though. He's dalmation, dobermmen mix.


My sheba is not able to see or hear well either. Sad sometimes. She gets around ok, but, is starting to have difficulty not stumbling. I dread the day that is coming though.


----------



## mikki (May 4, 2008)

TG- I dread it too, hubby says there will be no more dogs. I guess we'll just have to see about that. I've always had animals and don't know if i can go without one.


----------



## sattie (May 4, 2008)

I could not imagine my life without dogs.  Dogs were never meant to out live us and I understand that.  There is no way hubby is going to tell me I can't have more dogs!!!  When Buster died, it was very hard for me to cope.  But the best thing I did was get Binks... it helped me to move on and gave me something to smile about watching Binks' goofy butt!  The odd part of it all is that when I felt that I left Buster behind, Binks seemed to pick up some of the odd mannerisims that Buster had.  And that always kept Buster in my memories.  Getting another companion is the best way I know to deal with the pain of losing one.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 4, 2008)

Bloo Belle of Isabel Flower - a.k.a. BLOO!

The breeder used different colored ribbon collars to keep track of the puppies.  Bloo's was blue (duh).  She was the fattest little puppy lump of cuteness.


----------



## sattie (May 4, 2008)

You got a ham there Jeeks!!!  Bloo is soooo pretty!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2008)

AWWW, they're all so cuuuute!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 4, 2008)

Bloo is very adorable, really makes me miss my Ophelia. She was the greatest dog, followed me around everywhere and very tolerant of the kids.
You have a great looking Bloo Jenkins, I swear they could have been sisters, LOL.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 5, 2008)

Thanks..er.. Bloo is wagging her tail...um, stub.   LOL


----------



## DawnT (May 5, 2008)

No, they are not a new type of spotted dog!!  It was my way of letting the grandbabies have fun! 

Oreo is the Dalmation and Duece is the Lab, or dog from He**!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2008)

One thing my husband insists on is when people say their animals, or ours, are spoiled he quickly points out they are NOT - they are, however, WELL loved!!!

Mr. Kitty and Isabella


----------



## DrThunder88 (May 6, 2008)

Hmm...I'm not sure DayGlo green spots are in conformance with breed standards.  Being good with kids is more than enough though!

Reminds me of the time my dog, who has a propensity to rub the sides of her body against any coats hanging on chairs, managed to transfer my florescent green range sticker from the sleeve of my jacket to her haunch.


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2008)

DrThunder88 said:


> ...Reminds me of the time my dog, who has a propensity to rub the sides of her body against any coats hanging on chairs, managed to transfer my florescent green range sticker from the sleeve of my jacket to her haunch.


Seven or eight years ago I had a beautiful Tuxedo cat named Ariel.  Our trash pick-up guy liked us to tape our payment in an envelope, inside the trashcan lid.  I was running late for work but had to put the trash out.  I got the envelope ready, then put wide package tape on it.  I laid the tape sticky side up on the table and put the envelope on it.  I was going to grab  it on the way out.  Before I could stop her, Ariel jumped up in the chair by it.  Her tail hit the tape, which was pretty strong tape, and she panicked!  She ran terrified through the whole house, through the living room, up the stairs, back down the stairs, with a #10 envelope taped to her tail!  

Barbara


----------



## Wart (May 6, 2008)

Heres one of the three:







This one looks allot like our other black cat. Fact. I'm not sure which this one is.


The third cat is my avatar.


----------



## Wart (May 6, 2008)

A vid on Engineers and Cats.


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2008)

Wart said:


> A vid on Engineers and Cats.


That video is so funny!  Thanks for posting it.

Barbara


----------



## Adillo303 (May 6, 2008)

i attached this in the family pic thread, but, it is also appropriate here. Here are my "Boys" 5 year old Chocolate and Black Labs. 

"The Boys" run dog agility every week and therefore are subjected to a lot of joint banging. We were told at an early age to feed Nupro Silver every day, which we have done. I have seen 14 year old labs that have been on Nupro be very agile and in great health. I certainly believe in it.

And yes, they can certainly be The dogs from 4377( turn this upside down)  on occasion.


----------



## middie (Jun 14, 2008)

I only have two pictures up in my album of Rocky and Billy if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## sattie (Jun 15, 2008)

middie said:


> I only have two pictures up in my album of Rocky and Billy if anyone wants to see it.


 
I wanna see!!!!


----------



## middie (Jun 15, 2008)

Go to my profile and you'll see it there Sattie


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Right now I have pics of my dogs under my family album here, but I plan on scanning in the rest of our dog pics so I can make a separate album for them.
Although, I have always considered them a part of the family, or as I once told my eldest daughter and son "I can always make another one of you, I can't make another dog like this one!"


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2008)

I know this is old but I took the cutest picture of Rocky the other day. He has this thing for being under blankets.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 26, 2008)

Wart said:


> A vid on Engineers and Cats.




That was funny


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! They are all so cute! Thanks for posting the pics. My fur baby went to heaven two Christmas' ago - his name was Theodore and he was 21 years old. He was a wonderful black cat with green eyes - very small, maybe 4-5 lbs.


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2008)

21 !!!!  Wow !!! He had a looooooong wonderful life cause of you Michele.
A cat can't ask for more then that.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 26, 2008)

Rocky is so cute with his little nose sticking out from under the blanket!

Michele, I had a cat named Theodore too!  He was the neighborhood lothario!  There were little Theodore look-alike babies at half the houses within two blocks!  The reason I named him Theodore was that on the way home he looked up out of his box, and his eyes looked just like Beaver Cleaver's (from Leave it to Beaver), so he became Theodore on the spot.  

Theodore, his sister Blondie (also mine), and his brother George (my mom's and dad's) were just a little young to have left their mother I guess (or at least they thought they were).  Blondie didn't have any security issues, but George sucked on my dad's ear when he was little, and his whole life Theodore sucked on his leg!  You could hear him before you saw him half the time, and his leg was often soggy!  LOL  He was a strong, confident cat, but he loved sucking on his leg!  I think I have a picture back home of him doing that.  I will try to remember to post it when I get home.

Barbara


----------



## QSis (Aug 26, 2008)

Great photos!

Excellent video, Wart!  Loved the "corporal cuddling" as a way to discipline bad behavior!  LOL!  Wonder if it would work on kids?

Lee


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 15, 2008)

good pics


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 15, 2008)

Did somebody say pet pictures...

This is Peanut displaying her wardrobe. She's 7 yrs.old






This is Gizmo a.k.a. Gizzie. He's 8 yrs. old





This is Vixen, I have no idea how old she is, she was adopted 3 times before me. She just needed someone to let her be and let her find herself.





I'll be right back!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 15, 2008)

This is Nurse Kelly a.k.a. Kelly Belly. She's about 3 yrs old.





This is Cpl. Walter "Radar" O'Rielly a.k.a. Radar. He's 4 yrs old.





This is Col. Sherman T. Potter a.k.a. Sherm. He's about 4 yrs. old





And this is Callie a.k.a. Callie. She's about 2 yrs. old.





I have more 4 legged friend's if ya wanna see em' I've only shared the K-9 and the feline.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 15, 2008)

Great pics. You must love animals like me.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 15, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> Great pics. You must love animals like me.


 
I can't imagine my life without them. They love you unconditionally!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 15, 2008)

What beautiful babies!  I would love to see the rest of them!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 15, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> What beautiful babies! I would love to see the rest of them!
> 
> Barbara


 
O.K. You asked for it!

This my sisters mare and her minutes old foal. Mom's name is My Sweet Baboo Too a.k.a. Boo and filly is Addictively Sweet a.k.a. Tink. Tink was born here on Jan. 29, 2008.





Tink now!





This is Boo at a horse show all dolled up for a halter class.





This is our mare that's been with us for 26 years. We got her as a yearling. Her name is Marsha Macen a.k.a. B.J.





And my favorite horse of all, Financial Trust a.k.a. Scarlet
I have severe back problems and can't ride anymore, so I had to sell her.
She was just to talented to be a pasture pet.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 15, 2008)

They are all GORGEOUS!!!  Thank you for sharing!  Wow, it had to be hard to give Scarlet up.  That was very selfless of you.  

Barbara


----------

